# 12" tire too wide?



## tgunn1 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a stock Brute set up and want to get some better tires for trail riding. I was looking at some 26x12x12 for a good price. Are 12 's too wide for a stock rear Brute? I don't want to mess with wheel spacers or lifts.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Depends on the tire, you should be fine though.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

also on offset of the rims too


----------



## tgunn1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Specs say rims for my 09 650i are 5+2 . Does that mean the only rims I can replace them with are rims W/ a 5+2 offset? This is my 1st Brute and I am going to replace the rims and tires. What other offset rims if any can you put on the Brute Force w/ irs?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you order just regular IRS aftermarket wheels for the brute they will be a little more offset. And then fitment wont be a problem no matter what tire you choose (width wise). Where ever you order from (I suggest MudThrowers) just call to order & tell them you want regular IRS rims for the brute.

If you want a wider stance w/o having to use spacers you can get 4 SRA rims instead, which is what I did when I ran 29 laws. But you get a lot nastier w/ the wide offset rims.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

My buddy ran 27x12x12 all the way around on his SRA with no lift.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SRA's are different than IRS though, w/ the gas tank rubbing issues.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I forget what offset rim he ran on his SRA.But I had 27x12x12 all around on my old '05 750i.That thing was a "B" to drive ...especially while holding a beer,LOL!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought you said he had an SRA??



monsterbrute750 said:


> My buddy ran 27x12x12 all the way around on his SRA with no lift.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

tgunn1 said:


> I have a stock Brute set up and want to get some better tires for trail riding. I was looking at some 26x12x12 for a good price. Are 12 's too wide for a stock rear Brute? I don't want to mess with wheel spacers or lifts.


26's will be fine even on stock rims... my buddy ran 27-12-12 swamplites on his stock rims for a while... and I have 28-10-12 silverbacks on my stock rims...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I thought you said he had an SRA??


Typo.My bad.His was an SRA.Mine was a 750i.:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol... you kept confusing me.


----------



## tgunn1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Gives me some ideas to think about as far as which offset to buy. Just a question for thought: Is the top end speed effected much on a stock 650i with 26's or 27's ? I don't want to lose too much on the pack when we get to a straight away and have to open it up.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The top end wont change much, until you start changing clutch springs and such... But even with 27's you don't need too heavy of a spring, so the top end doesn't change too dramatically


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed ^^

I think you'd be happy with an almond secondary spring though, really gives you some good low end torque back, especially with 27's. If you go with 26's you should be fine with the stock clutching. With the almond, you'll probably loose 3-5 mph up top at the most.


----------

